#ubuntu-meeting-2 2016-01-05
<mdeslaur> infinity: happy new year!
<slangasek> happy new year
<mdeslaur> slangasek: happy new year!
<infinity> *grunt*
<mdeslaur> hehe
<pitti> o/
<mdeslaur> hi pitti!
<pitti> happy new year everyone!
<infinity> pitti: You too.
<pitti> not that we'd have much of an agenda, but let's still wait a bit on stgraber, slangasek, and kees
<slangasek> I have always been here ;)
<pitti> hey slangasek, how are you?
<slangasek> pitti: not too bad! out of the eggnog coma
<slangasek> pitti: you?
<pitti> slangasek: quite well, had a really nice time in Dresden; replacing IRC with lots of walks, museums, spending time with family & friends etc :)
<pitti> then again, what are we doing here, we all timed out :)
<pitti> so, *shrug*
<pitti> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jan  5 17:06:35 2016 UTC.  The chair is pitti. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<pitti> #topic action review
<pitti>     ACTION: slangasek to document juju, docker exceptions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Special_Cases
<pitti>     ACTION: infinity to follow up with maas SRU exception
<pitti> the usual?
 * pitti doesn't suspect any progress over the holidays
<infinity> Yeah, not so much.
<slangasek> indeed not, sorry :)
<pitti> no worries, just following the protocol
<pitti> nothing on the ML either except for being on the CC checkup meeting
<pitti> so I guess that leaves us to
<pitti> #topic tech board re-election
<pitti> I notified Mark about our timeout and asked for re-adding all of us for another month
<slangasek> does anyone have any experience running the election?
<pitti> does anyone remember what we did two years ago for the election?
<pitti> I know someone set up a poll, maybe Mark himself, maybe someone from CC
<slangasek> we had an email from dholbach back at the beginning of December, pointing to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncil/Restaffing which suggests that the board itself "usually" runs the election
<pitti> ok, that doesn't tell much about the operational details of setting up the voting, but before that Mark needs to appoint candidates anyway
<slangasek> ok
<pitti> TBH, my motivation for doing a fourth 2-year term is relatively low -- we haven't really been that useful in the last two years IMHO
<infinity> I'd like to see us get more useful, but I'm not sure how to magically make that happen.
<mdeslaur> was there a call for nominations last time? I can't seem to find it
<slangasek> my recollection was that Mark hand-picks?
<pitti> yeah, mine to
<mdeslaur> ok
<pitti> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/technical-board/2013-December/001759.html
<pitti> is what I found from the last time
<sabdfl> hello all
<infinity> Oh hey, look.
<slangasek> sabdfl: hi!
<sabdfl> happy new year to you too, infinity
<mdeslaur> sabdfl: hi! happy new year
<sabdfl> hey slangasek, pitti, mdeslaur, good to see you all
<pitti> and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/technical-board/2013-October/001734.html
<pitti> oh, hello sabdfl! happy new year!
<sabdfl> i believe i and to you too pitti, i hope you guys all had a very restful and happy holiday
<sabdfl> well, that came out all wrong
 * pitti reorders :)
<sabdfl> s/i believe i//
<sabdfl> pitti, was the link re cor-dev membership as a requirement, or staggering terms?
<pitti> sabdfl: the mails from two years ago above were just about procedural issues and pretty much the same questions that we have now
<pitti> sabdfl: but ISTR that core-dev should be a rather strong requirement
<sabdfl> yes, i think so too, though i would tend to filter nominations that way in any event
<pitti> sabdfl: so what are the next steps? should we sent out a public call for nominations, or do you want to ponder that and nominate yourself?
<sabdfl> am i interrupting or can we talk about elections?
<sabdfl> cool
<pitti> sabdfl: it's our only topic and it's going on right now
<sabdfl> public call for nominations please, i just shortlist
<pitti> ack
<infinity> I nominate the current board.  *cough*
<sabdfl> i'd like to discuss nominations with the T, but i believe your only list is public?
<sabdfl> TB
<pitti> right, it is
<pitti> so that'd be individual mails
<sabdfl> will do
<sabdfl> may i ask that the current TB extend for 3 weeks to cover a 2-week call for nominations and a 1-week election?
<pitti> sabdfl: I mailed you the other day with proposing an extension by one month
<infinity> I don't think any of us have issues with that, so long as you click the buttons in LP.
<mdeslaur> I'm fine with that
<infinity> (The lack of permissions has already caused some issues :P)
<sabdfl> i'll ask folks to ack if they want me to do the clicky click
<pitti> (FTR, ack from me as well)
<infinity> pitti: You're chairing, startvote +1mo and clicky clicky? :P
<infinity> Or 3wk.
<infinity> Or whatever.
<pitti> as for the nominations, mail to u-devel-announce@? who should the nominees be sent to? I'm happy enough to collect them in private, or should they go to u-devel-discuss@?
<pitti> #vote extend current TB term by one month for the re-election
<meetingology> Please vote on: extend current TB term by one month for the re-election
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (for private voting, private message me with 'vote +1/-1/+0 #channelname)
<pitti> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from pitti
<mdeslaur> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from mdeslaur
<infinity> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from infinity
<pitti> need slangasek for quorum
<infinity> pitti: If they're being filtered, they should be sent privately.  No one needs the public embarrassment of self-nominating and being rejected.
<pitti> yes, that's what I thought
<pitti> when I collect them privately, I won't do any replies or discussion, just assemble the list and send them to sabdfl after 2 weeks
<slangasek> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from slangasek
<pitti> (FTR, if anyone else wants to, I happily hand that over :) )
<pitti> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: extend current TB term by one month for the re-election
<meetingology> Votes for:4 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<pitti> sabdfl: thanks in advance for the button pushing
<infinity> pitti: You're the most trusted of all of us, happy to let you be the man behind the curtain. :P
<sabdfl> love the voting thing, it's such a good idea!
<pitti> sabdfl: while we are at it, who has experience with setting up the actual voting in two weeks?
<sabdfl> dholbach
<pitti> ack, thanks
<sabdfl> istr he just ran the process for the CC
<pitti> ok, so we have a plan now?
<sabdfl> only thing to be sure of is the voters roll
<pitti> #action pitti to send out call for nominations to u-d-a@, collect proposals for two weeks, and send to sabdfl
<meetingology> ACTION: pitti to send out call for nominations to u-d-a@, collect proposals for two weeks, and send to sabdfl
<sabdfl> i'll take nominations by direct email (can be cc'd to TB@ if folks want a nomination on the record)
<pitti> sabdfl: ah, you collect the votes? WFM too, then I don't proxy
<sabdfl> pls cc the nominee (and if public pls check with them before nominating them :)
<pitti> ack
<sabdfl> i'll double-check with nominees
<sabdfl> and then discuss nominations with current TB, just to give the conspiracy theorists a head start
<sabdfl> then we'll have a shortlist, and a vote, and a TB
<infinity> \o/
<mdeslaur> \o/
<pitti> https://launchpad.net/~techboard/+members whee!
<sabdfl> hmm, i might have overclicked - kees is correct yes?
<infinity> Yes.
<sabdfl> phew
<infinity> But you're missing stgraber.
<sabdfl> otherwise that might have been surprising to him
<sabdfl> reload
<infinity> Oh, there he is.  I refreshed.
<infinity> ;)
<sabdfl> alrighty then
<sabdfl> AOB?
<pitti> thanks sabdfl
<pitti> #topic AOB
<mdeslaur> thanks sabdfl
<infinity> I was wondering if the size of the TB is something to discuss for this election too.
<pitti> good point
<infinity> Namely that, minus sabdfl, who isn't usually present for votes, we are an even number.
<infinity> Which is awkward.
<pitti> TB tasks have dramatically reduced over the years
<infinity> 5 might be better than 6.
<pitti> sabdfl: ^
<infinity> Not that we often disagree, but if someone poses the right question, it could happen. :P
<pitti> infinity: FWIW, +1 from me
<pitti> AOB #2?
<mdeslaur> I have nothing
<infinity> I haven't had breakfast yet, and that's a dire issue.
<infinity> (So, no, nothing else)
<pitti> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jan  5 17:44:24 2016 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting-2/2016/ubuntu-meeting-2.2016-01-05-17.06.moin.txt
<pitti> thanks everyone!
<mdeslaur> thanks pitti!
<mdeslaur> thanks everyone
<slangasek> thanks!
<pitti> slangasek, sabdfl, infinity, mdeslaur: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14412520/ ← does that look ok?
<slangasek> pitti: lgtm
<infinity> pitti: wfm
<pitti> thx
<pitti> and out it is
 * pitti waves good night
<infinity> pitti: Moderated.
<pitti> infinity: oh, I thought I did :)
<infinity> Oh, well, one of us did.
<pitti> the listadmin race is on!
#ubuntu-meeting-2 2017-01-03
 * slangasek waves
 * infinity grunts.
 * stgraber waves
<mdeslaur> hi!
<stgraber> #startmeeting TB
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jan  3 17:01:26 2017 UTC.  The chair is stgraber. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<mdeslaur> happy new year! (well, except to infinity who's staying in 2016.)
<stgraber> Welcome to the first TB meeting of 2017!
<infinity> Welcome to my first action deferral of 2017!
<mdeslaur> hehe
<infinity> Cause I basically slept through the holidays.
<stgraber> right, so lets start with what then :)
<stgraber> #topic Action review
<stgraber> ACTION: infinity to follow up with maas SRU exception
<infinity> See above.
<stgraber> ACTION: infinity to play with seed/maint-check changes on dogfood to build a new xenial release pocket for support length auditing (ETA: 16.04.2 release)
<stgraber> ACTION: slangasek to investigate getting tagged ubuntu-community bugs automatically forwarded to technical-board, and if not feasible, fall back to DMB sending signed emails to list for ACL requests
<slangasek> I am also kicking my can down the road
<stgraber> #topic Scan the mailing list archive for anything we missed (standing item)
<stgraber> nothing that needs to be brought up to this meeting AFAICT
<slangasek> did not see anything on the tb list, but this came to my attention: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2016-December/017230.html
<infinity> No, although the removal of pitti from a non-Canonical team tells me I need to refresh IS on their leaver policy.
<slangasek> (mentioning for awareness only; I'm planning to follow up, but haven't gotten to it yet over the holiday)
<slangasek> infinity: which one?
<stgraber> well, we got an e-mail from BenC wrt powerpc not being a thing anymore
<infinity> slangasek: launchpad-buildd-admins
<slangasek> I'm guessing they have a hard time knowing which ones are or aren't Canonical-only
<slangasek> k
<stgraber> ok, so good to hear that slangasek will follow up on BenC's e-mail, that was the only thing that came to mind wrt TB related business for the past few weeks
<stgraber> #topic community bugs
<stgraber> nothing listed
<stgraber> #topic AOB
<stgraber> anyone has anything else they'd like to bring up?
<slangasek> nothing here
<stgraber> #topic Select chair
<infinity> Can we vote ourselves a raise and another few weeks of vacation?
<slangasek> too late, the topic changed and that's now out of order
<mdeslaur> +1
<stgraber> next is infinity with kees as backup
<infinity> Mmkay.
<stgraber> wiki updated
<stgraber> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jan  3 17:10:29 2017 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting-2/2017/ubuntu-meeting-2.2017-01-03-17.01.moin.txt
<slangasek> stgraber, mdeslaur, infinity: thanks!
<mdeslaur> thanks stgraber!
<stgraber> thanks for another short meeting, now to go enjoy some lunch!
<mdeslaur> thanks everyone
#ubuntu-meeting-2 2018-01-02
 * kees looks around
 * slangasek waves
<kees> just us two?
<slangasek> maybe? :)
<slangasek> stgraber not in channel
<slangasek> nor mdeslaur
<slangasek> ok, thanks for chairing ;)
<kees> heh
<kees> I can at least ask if you did your ACTION in the agenda?
<slangasek> I did not ;)
<kees> I call this meeting to an end! :)
#ubuntu-meeting-2 2018-01-03
<tsimonq2> slangasek, kees: Could someone update the TB agenda with the next meeting date?
<tsimonq2> One could reasonably predict it but I'd like to be 100% sure
<tsimonq2> (I have an agenda item for next time)
<slangasek> tsimonq2: not just this moment; in the meantime, fwiw the meetings are listed on http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendars/fridge/
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Added my item to the agenda; in any case I'm just going to be asking some prelimilary questions about Qt packages where it pertains to Stable Release Updates, especially given that 5.9 will be supported for the next three years...
<tsimonq2> (I'd like the TB's opinion to see if Qt could stand for an SRU exception, if that sort of thing is even necessary...)
<slangasek> tsimonq2: SRU exceptions have been delegated entirely to the SRU team, just email ubuntu-release
<tsimonq2> slangasek: oh, ok
<tsimonq2> (glad I told you what I was actually doing then)
